# Smoke..... what do I need to know about it?



## Dewman1945 (Jan 5, 2022)

I know it's a liquid, comes in a bottle and you add three or four drops into the stack. Is that all there is to it? Is there a prefered brand? Scented or unscented? How long does one dose last?

Thanks in advance


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, I would say that the most important consideration is that it makes a nasty, oily mess and residue over your layout and other items in your layout room. But you seem to have your heart set on it, so hopefully someone can come by and answer your questions.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It would be useful to know what scale you are running, and what specific model of locomotive we're talking about.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

There's two different basic, *common* "bases" for smoke. One is food-grade based, so to speak, and the other is petroleum-based. And there is an oddball fluid, that believe it or not, is kinda' right in between the two basic bases, believe it or not.

But food-based or petroleum-based, both have advantages, and both have disadvantages. Pick your poison and I'll fill you in!

Hint: How long does one dose last? When the smokin' stops, it's time to add more fluid!
(Okay, usually around 5 to 10 minutes in most cases, give or take a little ).


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

The question:
_"Smoke..... what do I need to know about it?"_

Answer:
Don't use it, not worth the trouble.

_(my opinion only)_


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

It's not friendly to your lungs, especially if you already have breathing issues. 

A lot of people love it. I think it can look pretty good if the setup is right. 

There is also now a third option, water. There is a guy in Britain that has developed it and ties it to a dcc board. For now it's custom work by him only. I did a post on it, Ask and you will receive.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Like every aspect of the hobby, the wise and informed modeler should do what they decide is going to make them enjoy the experience. Like doing drugs, sometimes it's not what ethically would be advisable, but a person's gonna do what a person's gonna do. It's the same with smoke, with sound-equipped locomotives (and rolling stock with animal sounds), with real water laying in or running over one's layout....you get the idea. Whatever floats yer boat, have at it. Just be willing to adapt when you realize things might not be hunky dory after all. 😕 

Smoke fluid is a light mineral oil mostly. It can be scented. It wafts everywhere, but not usually terribly realistically. It can come down and form a film on 'most everything around the passing locomotive. You can burn out the element easily if you forget. It adds to the burden your lungs must endure daily in ridding themselves of potentially deleterious substances, whether brake shoe and clutch particulate matter, exhaust particulate matter, fumes from off-gassing in the home (rugs, treated upholstery), aerosols, and so on...

Again, it's your train set, and you should be widely encouraged to enjoy yourself as you see fit. The directions for the smoke unit installed should be included. Follow those instructions. Try not to forget and let the element burn out (I don't do smoke, so all new steamers get inverted and the smoke switch is turned off as Job #1). If you get more than about a full minute of smoke per drop, you're doing well. I believe the instructions usually suggest 4-6 at a time, not more.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

You want smoke? This gets pretty good around 2:50.






Martin is a member here, BTW.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

mesenteria said:


> Smoke fluid is a light mineral oil mostly. It can come down and form a film on 'most everything around the passing locomotive.


Depending on the brand. Or more precisely, depending on the main base (i.e., main ingredient) that the manufacturer decides to use for its preferred smoke fluid.


----------

